# Acetone storage?



## jb_pratt (Dec 28, 2005)

A few weeks ago there was a thread that talked about how many of you have smaller plastic bottles (as opposed to the 1 quart bottles) that you keep certain fluids such as BLO, denatured alcohol, friction polish, etc in.  Similiar to the one pictured here.  

Given that acetone is used to clean CA off of bushings, et al, is it safe to keep Acetone in one if these small plastic bottles?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't comment about that specific bottle. Your supplier is the place to ask. But for storage of solvents, an investment in bottles made from nalgene is the way to go. That material is resistant to everything except Griz breath. [:0] (sorry, I couldn't resist) []


----------



## Texas Taco (Dec 28, 2005)

My first thought/comment on the subject is NEVER STORE CHEMICALS IN AN UNLABELED BOTTLE!  Check with the supplier <b>_<u>and</u>_</b> check the MSDS for information on storage of the chemicals.  

I have been known to spend a little extra and buy a chemical from the supplier in smaller containers and then use that container for future storage of smaller amounts.  This way the bottle/container is labeled and I know the container should be safe to use for it.


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree with Tony on this one.  At work someone put something in a unmarked bottle and someone else used it and ended up getting sprayed in the face with it.  Not good cause we didnt know what it was and she ended up getting burned from it.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 29, 2005)

Be careful with the plastic. Acetone normally comes in metal cans and has eaten away at any plastic I have ever touched with it. When I store Acetone, i either keep it in the metal can it came in, or I use a glass jar.


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Be careful with the plastic. Acetone normally comes in metal cans and has eaten away at any plastic I have ever touched with it. When I store Acetone, i either keep it in the metal can it came in, or I use a glass jar.


I wouldn't keep anything in glass in the shop. Use a metal can or the nalgene plastic. That's what I use in the lab at work.  <h2><b>AND</b></h2> be sure to label it correctly so you know at a glance what's in the bottle.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Be careful with the plastic. Acetone normally comes in metal cans and has eaten away at any plastic I have ever touched with it. When I store Acetone, i either keep it in the metal can it came in, or I use a glass jar.



Actually, the acetone I have comes in a plastic container.


----------



## Mikey (Dec 29, 2005)

Well then Guess there is a plastic that does hold up. I buy my Acetone at Home Depot and other places and it was alwasy in a metal can. 

I'm curious as to why no glass? Is that just because it's the shop and things can get bumped and knocked over?


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2005)

These are what I use.... six bucks a bottle but I find it worth it.

http://www.prdonline.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=52


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />
> I'm curious as to why no glass? Is that just because it's the shop and things can get bumped and knocked over?


I would say that's basically the reason. I hate picking up broken glass.


----------



## kfandb (Dec 29, 2005)

DO NOT try to store it in a plastic bottle! It'll desolve it for sure!!
Steve K.


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kfandb_
> <br />DO NOT try to store it in a plastic bottle! It'll desolve it for sure!!
> Steve K.


Not necessarily true. I store acetone in plastic bottles at work all the time. Just make sure that the plastic is rated for acetone, like the Nalgene bottles.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kfandb_
> <br />DO NOT try to store it in a plastic bottle! It'll desolve it for sure!!
> Steve K.



See my post above.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kfandb_
> <br />DO NOT try to store it in a plastic bottle! It'll desolve it for sure!!
> Steve K.



Aren't these plastic?


----------



## Thumbs (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Mudder!  Can you get us a group buy discount on some of those wash bottles?[][?][]


----------



## Mudder (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thumbs_
> <br />Hey Mudder!  Can you get us a group buy discount on some of those wash bottles?[][?][]



I never thought of it. When I buy them for work form our clean room supplier I pay almost $11.00 each. When I wanted some for the shop I bought 2 of each for $6.00 a piece. I don't think there would be any group discounts in these. Just wanted to pass on some info to the group.


----------



## rtparso (Dec 29, 2005)

Somewere I have a link to a better chart but Cole-Parmer has a good compatibility aplication. I ran acetone and got the following info. I you look on the bottom of the a plastic bottle it will state the plastic type. 
http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/ChemComp.asp?from=home
Materials and their compatibility with your selected chemical are listed below:  

Material Compatibility 
304 stainless steel A-Excellent  
316 stainless steel A-Excellent  
ABS plastic D-Severe Effect  
Acetal (DelrinÂ®) A-Excellent  
Aluminum A-Excellent  
Brass A-Excellent  
Bronze A-Excellent  
Buna N (Nitrile) D-Severe Effect  
Carbon graphite A-Excellent  
Carbon Steel  B-Good  
Carpenter 20 A-Excellent  
Cast iron A-Excellent  
Ceramic Al203 A-Excellent  
Ceramic magnet N/A  
ChemRaz (FFKM) A-Excellent  
Copper A-Excellent  
CPVC D-Severe Effect  
EPDM A-Excellent  
Epoxy B-Good  
Fluorocarbon (FKM) D-Severe Effect  
Hastelloy-CÂ® A-Excellent  
HypalonÂ® C-Fair  
HytrelÂ® B-Good  
Kalrez A-Excellent  
Kel-FÂ® A-Excellent  
LDPE B-Good  
Natural rubber C-Fair  
Neoprene C-Fair  
NORYLÂ® D-Severe Effect  
Nylon A-Excellent  
Polycarbonate D-Severe Effect  
Polyetherether Ketone (PEEK) A-Excellent  
Polypropylene A-Excellent  
Polyurethane D-Severe Effect  
PPS (RytonÂ®) A-Excellent  
PTFE (TeflonÂ®) A-Excellent  
PVC D-Severe Effect  
PVDF (KynarÂ®) D-Severe Effect  
Silicone D-Severe Effect  
Titanium A-Excellent  
TygonÂ® D-Severe Effect  
VitonÂ® D-Severe Effect


----------



## Gulfcoast (Dec 30, 2005)

Just for info.,Nalgene is a registered trademark, the material is High Density Polyethylene

Joe


----------

